# Perennial vs Annual



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I was wondering and know this but can't remember which is which. Are perennials what you have to plant yearly and annuals come up yearly without being replanted or is it the other way around?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

The other way around. Annuals need to be planted yearly. Perennial continue perennially.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

NHS said:


> The other way around. Annuals need to be planted yearly. Perennial continue perennially.


Thanks NHS it had to be one way or the other :wink:


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

NHS said:


> The other way around. Annuals need to be planted yearly. Perennial continue perennially.


Also, you all know this i am sure but if you want to double your plant population, dig up your perennials in the late fall early winter and cut them in half and replant... come spring you just saved yourself from buying more plants...


----------

